# DCH4 - someone lucked out



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Wonder if this was a white van or one of our Flex brethren? You're lucky it was in a nice town like Lake Zurich where they care enough to do the right thing.

Must have been a bit awkward trying to close out the route in the app with ~25 missing packages!


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Lol I wonder how these will get updated as delivered


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Nice to see honest people


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex drivers don't take bags with them.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Some do take them at out location


----------

